# Uber GoBank Debit card is MAXED-OUT: Driver Account Deactivated



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

-$99.81 in the hole on the Uber Gobank card

Now What?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Panhandle off a busy freeway?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> -$99.81 in the hole on the Uber Gobank card
> 
> Now What?


run!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Panhandle off a busy freeway?


I can't use it no more!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I can't use it no more!


They dont exactly give money via credit card off the freeway, so youre good to go .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> They dont exactly give money via credit card off the freeway, so youre good to go .


I have a Square card reader, so I think I can.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I have a Square card reader, so I think I can.


Then put it to your debit card that you can't use no more?!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Then put it to your debit card that you can't use no more?!


I already have a credit union that handles my money.

*What about the negative balance on Uber GoBack*?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

why did you get deactivated for maxing out your go bank debit card? wouldn't they want you to keep driving to earn them the money back?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> why did you get deactivated for maxing out your go bank debit card? wouldn't they want you to keep driving to earn them the money back?


LOL!

Okay, I'll send then an email and see what response I get.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

How did you go in the hole?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CYP said:


> How did you go in the hole?


Buying gasoline. Uber said we could do that.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Buying gasoline. Uber said we could do that.


So.. You didnt have an actual balance on the card when you bought the gas? Good luck getting that all sorted


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CYP said:


> So.. You didnt have an actual balance on the card when you bought the gas? Good luck getting that all sorted


Yeah, I paid it off each week. Uber caught me with my pants down.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I paid it off each week. Uber caught me with my pants down.


In the car???
I think we have a clue as to why you got deactivated


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like you have the same...

Problem that I have...

It seems nobody hooked up...

The connection from GoBank...

To your Uber account...

So your earnings go back to the card...

I wonder how many times...

This stupid clusterf&ck has happened...

My guess is A LOT...!

Rakos








PS. I'm thinking Trumpy bear did it...8>)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont understand why any of you use the Uber Gas Card, Uber Credit Card or Uber Bank Cards .Y'all complain about Ubers greed and negligence but put more financial things in their hands? 

I'm not a glutton for punishment, Bank of America hasnt done me wrong with my banking needs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I paid it off each week. Uber caught me with my pants down.


Uber likes when your pants are down 
. . .


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont understand why any of you use the Uber Gas Card, Uber Credit Card or Uber Bank Cards .Y'all complain about Ubers greed and negligence but put more financial things in their hands?
> 
> I'm not a glutton for punishment, Bank of America hasnt done me wrong with my banking needs.


I use the gobank card to transfer my money to from uber. Costs me nothing and its instant. Thats the only thing I use it for.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CYP said:


> I use the gobank card to transfer my money to from uber. Costs me nothing and its instant. Thats the only thing I use it for.


Costs $0.50 to do it instantly to my BofA debit card and I only did that once a week. Why create something new with whomever They are rather than just deposit it to your regular bank account?


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Costs $0.50 to do it instantly to my BofA debit card and I only did that once a week. Why create something new with whomever They are rather than just deposit it to your regular bank account?


Because it wasn't really a hassle. PNC only allows so many instant pays a month. Sure, I could just wait for the direct deposit but Im not a patient person.

You also wouldn't realize the amount of mad respect you get when you present that "Black Uber" card at gas stations for hot dogs. You're missing out buddy.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Costs $0.50 to do it instantly to my BofA debit card and I only did that once a week. Why create something new with whomever They are rather than just deposit it to your regular bank account?


Because after 4 years driving Uber...

I don't trust them...

Any further than I can throw them...8>O

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CYP said:


> Because it wasn't really a hassle. PNC only allows so many instant pays a month. Sure, I could just wait for the direct deposit but Im not a patient person.
> 
> You also wouldn't realize the amount of mad respect you get when you present that "Black Uber" card at gas stations for hot dogs. You're missing out buddy.


Haha! Damn that does sound like VIP status right there.

I always instant paid the second i was done Saturday night .I only drove 2 days a week and I never trusted Uber with my money until Thursday.

Are You instant paying once a day or something?


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Haha! Damn that does sound like VIP status right there.
> 
> I always instant paid the second i was done Saturday night .I only drove 2 days a week and I never trusted Uber with my money until Thursday.
> 
> Are You instant paying once a day or something?


Nope and I only drive every so often, Im probably less than part time (once a week, maybe less). I used to drive a bit more and for Lyft as well when I first started and all of the sudden I wasnt able to instant pay and PNC was why so I made the switch.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone else have problems with this thing even working at gas pumps thing never works


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Were you referring to Uber...???

Rakos


----------



## yuck (Jun 5, 2018)

always thought the instant cash out was for the losers who dont make enough to fill their tanks and need it to keep driving next day for the gas, honestly still do

but for over 3 years my direct deposit had zero issues in there every Wednesday usually in the early am hours.....really only thing ive never had an issue with them for

until last week, i figured monday was a holiday so gave it an extra day, nothing by Thursday called phone support after email support was worthless , both times hung up on after hour hold times, so go to hub friday & they say within 72 hours....

so far 5 different excuses well lies really

so signed up a debit card on an account i dont use & every shift take it out

i seriously think they running out of cash flow and they continuosly getting banned so i dont think for one minute they wont take the money & run, one day its just going to be gone 

im just glad i didn't schedule any bills to withdraw its over $1000 & its like oh well itll be released next pay date, like seriously yall think its just ok to hold pay an extra week no notice no change in terms no human contact lmao this not no $3 short on a fare, oh well withdrawals every day from 
now on i guess

then they force me to change password which forced my old .apk rider app thats easier to see cockroaches to that new doo doo where its harder to see em

everyday worse & worse like there is no bottom to their evil


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

yuck said:


> always thought the instant cash out was for the losers who dont make enough to fill their tanks and need it to keep driving next day for the gas, honestly still do
> 
> but for over 3 years my direct deposit had zero issues in there every Wednesday usually in the early am hours.....really only thing ive never had an issue with them for
> 
> ...


Another ant sees the light...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Sounds like you have the same...
> 
> Problem that I have...
> 
> ...


That bear's tan looks much more natural.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with this thing even working at gas pumps thing never works


Yes i always have to go in and prepay. I go in the hole as well they just take it back next time I cash out. I Cash my money out on Sunday from ATM. Then Fill up my tank on Monday.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RedSteel said:


> In the car???
> I think we have a clue as to why you got deactivated


That's funny you should say that, because I have been taking Lyft trips, and have been solicited by women attempting to take out revenge on their unhappy relationships.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> -$99.81 in the hole on the Uber Gobank card
> 
> Now What?


Since you are deactivated (I think?), the connection to bring the card back to a zero balance is severed.

Your first priority question you'll need an answer for can be found from reading your debit card terms of service on whether you may be penalized for having a negative balance, similar to a checking account. You don't need a $99 negative balance to increase with fees for no good reason.

Here's what I recommend:
If you will be penalized, call the number on the back of the card to find out how to transfer money onto this stupid card. I know it's stupid.
If you will not be penalized, do nothing and don't even worry about it.

If you need capital, consider go driving on Lyft a while to get the money to pay the Uber card??


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

St Peter don't you call me cause I can't go: I owe my soul to the company store.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

---
GOBANK

Snail Mail
GoBank
P.O. Box 5100
Pasadena, CA 91117

Phone Numbers
If you have an Uber Visa Debit Card, call us at (888) 272-4395

https://m.gobank.com/contact


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> ---
> GOBANK
> 
> Snail Mail
> ...


I tried transferring money from my bank, and called their customer support number, and the lady said my account is not active!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's funny you should say that, because I have been taking Lyft trips, and have been solicited by women attempting to take out revenge on their unhappy relationships.


I wish!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

yuck said:


> always thought the instant cash out was for the losers who dont make enough to fill their tanks and need it to keep driving next day for the gas, honestly still do
> 
> but for over 3 years my direct deposit had zero issues in there every Wednesday usually in the early am hours.....really only thing ive never had an issue with them for
> 
> ...


Thats my reason. Clearly deposits dont take days to process anymore these days as instant deposits literally take 10 sseconds. I'm not gonna let Uber use my cash for their cash flow that week, thats why I instant pay after the last trip I take for the week .Thats usually late Saturday, early Sunday morning (4am) as I only drove Fri and sat night.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know I don't mind...

Paying .50 to hear ka-ching...

Worked for myself a lot...

Over the years learned a few lessons...

One is knowing when to count my money...

Another is to take ANY check...

Directly to the bank...

And *CASH* it...!

Rakos


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's funny you should say that, because I have been taking Lyft trips, and have been solicited by women attempting to take out revenge on their unhappy relationships.


If that's you in the avatar, it must be a lot of self loathing revenge.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I swear sometimes I just read these threads to look at the monkey pictures .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I swear sometimes I just read these threads to look at the monkey pictures .


Yeah, I guess we monkey around!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> -$99.81 in the hole on the Uber Gobank card
> 
> Now What?


As gut-wrenching as it may seem, as impossible as it may appear, this might actually be the time to take stock and make some really hard decisions.

Yes, I know, it won't be easy but now is the time to cash in some Above and Beyond badges.

.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I swear sometimes I just read these threads to look at the monkey pictures .


I been thinkin about a poll...

I know some just like to look at pictures..

I enjoy finding new ones...

Especially if someone posts one...8>)

Thanks...!

Rakos








PS. This is one of my new favs...8>)


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I like the one looking at himself in the car side mirror


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont understand why any of you use the Uber Gas Card, Uber Credit Card or Uber Bank Cards .Y'all complain about Ubers greed and negligence but put more financial things in their hands?
> 
> I'm not a glutton for punishment, Bank of America hasnt done me wrong with my banking needs.


You can't transfer funds to your BofA account instantly 5 times a day.

The card is just a FDIC insured debit account like any other with the Uber benefit of $100 credit after so many rides. (which I do not use).

I find it convenient personally. It allows me to keep my Uber earnings separate from my regular bank account. 
If you like you can transfer money from the Go card to your BofA account. It is easy to set up on the Go website.

I have had no problems with the card. It works as described.



Y0d4 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with this thing even working at gas pumps thing never works


You do need a balance..... just like any other bank account. 
If you have a positive balance, or have completed the number of rides Goober wants you to drive to get the $100 Goober credit, it will work fine.


----------



## UberDrone (Jun 6, 2018)

RockinEZ said:


> *You can't transfer funds to your BofA account instantly 5 times a day.*
> 
> The card is just a FDIC insured debit account like any other with the Uber benefit of $100 credit after so many rides. (which I do not use).


That is the best feature since I sometimes work in the morning but then decide to work at night. As far as the credit line it can be bad because it works at the liquor store; I might get smashed for a few days after I pay the rent.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

UberDrone said:


> That is the best feature since I sometimes work in the morning but then decide to work at night. As far as the credit line it can be bad because it works at the liquor store; I might get smashed for a few days after I pay the rent.


I worried about them hitting my credit report over this. I tried to pay off the negative balance, and could not!

I have plenty of money in the bank, but the card made gasoline a little cheaper at the pump.


----------



## UberDrone (Jun 6, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I worried about them hitting my credit report over this. I tried to pay off the negative balance, and could not!
> 
> I have plenty of money in the bank, but the card made gasoline a little cheaper at the pump.


I've only had a negative balance for a few days and during that time I would instant pay to my regular brick and mortar bank card. Gobank is part of green dot bank so I'm sure eventually it will hit your credit report if you don't settle with them soon. You have to complete 250 trips in my market to get back up balance and then you still have to do 80 trips per month to remain eligible; not sure if it's the same for you. Lyft sucks where I live unless it is weekends so I mainly fuber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

UberDrone said:


> I've only had a negative balance for a few days and during that time I would instant pay to my regular brick and mortar bank card. Gobank is part of green dot bank so I'm sure eventually it will hit your credit report if you don't settle with them soon. You have to complete 250 trips in my market to get back up balance and then you still have to do 80 trips per month to remain eligible; not sure if it's the same for you. Lyft sucks where I live unless it is weekends so I mainly fuber.


I called GoBank Support number on the back of the card, and I could of sworn that I was talking with Uber Support. Same people it seems!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> -$99.81 in the hole on the Uber Gobank card
> 
> Now What?


Jump the border


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Jump the border


Ex-patriate my bank?


----------



## E60MM (May 11, 2018)

had the card for almost 2 months now i believe and i havent had any issues. I have not gone negative either so i cant say anything on that end but i do use it for gas and online shopping. mobil gas is my fav so it just happens to be very convenient. i like the cash back feature helps me save misc money but i wish the transfers didnt take two days...


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont understand why any of you use the Uber Gas Card, Uber Credit Card or Uber Bank Cards .Y'all complain about Ubers greed and negligence but put more financial things in their hands?
> 
> I'm not a glutton for punishment, Bank of America hasnt done me wrong with my banking needs.


I get 3% cash back almost everywhere I shop using it. I hate passing up free money. It's on GoBank which is a division of Green Dot .They're behind most of the prepaid debit cards that you see being offered at Walmart etc . My credit union doesn't process instant payments so GoBank provides me a valuable service. My Uber money is cashed out daily while Lyft and my other income goes to my credit union .


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

Am I understanding this right, you went to the gas station and spent $99 on gas to drive for Uber but didn't get any trips in before you got deactivated. Now your in the hole to GoBank and are wondering if its going to affect your credit report?
If you don't figure out how to pay the balance GoBank will blacklist your account and it will effect everything you try to do at a bank for a long time.
If your current brick and mortar bank finds out you have a bad account it will close your account. 
Just a heads up a bank is a bank doesn't matter if you go to there office to open the account or do it on-line is still a bank.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Lordrlm said:


> Am I understanding this right, you went to the gas station and spent $99 on gas to drive for Uber but didn't get any trips in before you got deactivated. Now your in the hole to GoBank and are wondering if its going to affect your credit report?
> If you don't figure out how to pay the balance GoBank will blacklist your account and it will effect everything you try to do at a bank for a long time.
> If your current brick and mortar bank finds out you have a bad account it will close your account.
> Just a heads up a bank is a bank doesn't matter if you go to there office to open the account or do it on-line is still a bank.


Do you have sources to back up your claim?


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber likes when your pants are down
> . . .


And bent over, butt sticking all the way up.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I worried about them hitting my credit report over this. I tried to pay off the negative balance, and could not!
> 
> I have plenty of money in the bank, but the card made gasoline a little cheaper at the pump.


Sure you can. Just go to a free ATM and make a deposit.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RockinEZ said:


> Sure you can. Just go to a free ATM and make a deposit.


Okay, are you saying hat I can transfer money from my bank to cover the Gobank balance through an ATM?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Okay, are you saying hat I can transfer money from my bank to cover the Gobank balance through an ATM?


You take cash from your regular account and deposit it into your Gobank acct through the Gobank ATM.

Setting up a transfer to your Gobank acct is possible, but a bit of a hassle for a one time thing. 
Gobank provides all the routing information for your acct on their web page.

I just checked the Go Bank app. 
Your acct routing info is available under the ACCOUNT tab in the app.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I haven't used my gas card in over a year. but very common to get thrown In neg...they let u work it out.. as far as deactivated...that's a problem


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> I haven't used my gas card in over a year. but very common to get thrown In neg...they let u work it out.. as far as deactivated...that's a problem


Your account with Go Bank is a real bank account.
Active or deactivated makes no difference if you own money to Go Bank.

Here is what Nerd Wallet says about Go Bank.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/banking/gobank-review/


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Over the years learned a few lessons...
> 
> One is knowing when to count my money...
> 
> ...


^^^
QFT


----------



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Buying gasoline. Uber said we could do that.


Well it's like any other banking card. U still have to pay it back.. duh.. can't do that with ur regular debit card without owing the provider the money



Rakos said:


> Because after 4 years driving Uber...
> 
> I don't trust them...
> 
> ...


Then dont drive anymore


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I never liked that card..go... fees...I use free atm.. with thier small transfer fees..

but I got uber gas card $400 limit....problem is some weeks they never take till u start new week $200 neg...I used to put the neg in envelope .. so I pay myself to even it..

I find best now just to pay my way only no ducts. from uber..
about 1 year ago uber did not take for 1 month fuel money.. so I stopped using it...
guys avg...owed uber over $500


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> I never liked that card..go... fees...I use free atm.. with thier small transfer fees..
> 
> but I got uber gas card $400 limit....problem is some weeks they never take till u start new week $200 neg...I used to put the neg in envelope .. so I pay myself to even it..
> 
> ...


Pretty much why I would not use the $100 credit Goober offers.
I fill up after every shift, using money I made that day.

Going into debt, even $100, to drive Uber doesn't seem like a good idea to me.
I do get about a buck in gas rewards every time I fill up.
Not a lot, but better than no buck.

Didn't Goober phase out the gas card when they partnered with Go Bank?


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont understand why any of you use the Uber Gas Card, Uber Credit Card or Uber Bank Cards .Y'all complain about Ubers greed and negligence but put more financial things in their hands?
> 
> I'm not a glutton for punishment, Bank of America hasnt done me wrong with my banking needs.


I use the uber credit card because i'm a points junkie 4x points on dining ( itake my wife out for dinner twice a week), and 3x points on airfare and hotels..i travel a lot! Finally, its not (uber's) card.The card is issued from Barclay. Its only uber branding.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

mr822344 said:


> I use the uber credit card because i'm a points junkie 4x points on dining ( itake my wife out for dinner twice a week), and 3x points on airfare and hotels..i travel a lot! Finally, its not (uber's) card.The card is issued from Barclay. Its only uber branding.


I love the Uber Go Bank card. 
It provides instant payment up to 5x per day. 
Nothing wrong with instant money.

As Mr8 said, the points are nice. It is nice to see $5 returned to your account after a dinner, buying groceries.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

mr822344 said:


> I use the uber credit card because i'm a points junkie 4x points on dining ( itake my wife out for dinner twice a week), and 3x points on airfare and hotels..i travel a lot! Finally, its not (uber's) card.The card is issued from Barclay. Its only uber branding.


You take your wife out to eat...???

Rakos


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

RockinEZ said:


> I love the Uber Go Bank card.
> It provides instant payment up to 5x per day.
> Nothing wrong with instant money.
> 
> As Mr8 said, the points are nice. It is nice to see $5 returned to your account after a dinner, buying groceries.


ex: if you spend $100 on dinner and use uber card, you get $400 in terms of points it equals $40. See how it adds up?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

mr822344 said:


> ex: if you spend $100 on dinner and use uber card, you get $400 in terms of points it equals $40. See how it adds up?


Goober has screwed us so many times over the years that many drivers are suspicious of anything with Uber's name on it. 
This time they gave us a useful tool to get paid instantly. 
I am not sure why someone would not take advantage of the Go Bank card.


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

RockinEZ said:


> Goober has screwed us so many times over the years that many drivers are suspicious of anything with Uber's name on it.
> This time they gave us a useful tool to get paid instantly.
> I am not sure why someone would not take advantage of the Go Bank card.


the Go Bankrupt card?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont understand why any of you use the Uber Gas Card, Uber Credit Card or Uber Bank Cards .Y'all complain about Ubers greed and negligence but put more financial things in their hands?
> 
> I'm not a glutton for punishment, Bank of America hasnt done me wrong with my banking needs.


***** of America.....
Haa Haa Haa Haa Haa
OMG! Thievery at its best!!!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

mr822344 said:


> the Go Bankrupt card?


Driving for Uber and expecting to make a living at it will definitely take you to bankruptcy.



upyouruber said:


> ***** of America.....
> Haa Haa Haa Haa Haa
> OMG! Thievery at its best!!!


Hey, I have been with BofA since 1977. 
Never had a problem.

I would not use their investment products, but a checking and savings account at BofA are trouble free.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Driving for Uber and expecting to make a living at it will definitely take you to bankruptcy.
> 
> Hey, I have been with BofA since 1977.
> Never had a problem.
> ...


Banks...No Thanks!
Credit Union all the way for me.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Banks...No Thanks!
> Credit Union all the way for me.


Try using that Credit Union account out of state. 
You will have fun finding an ATM that does not charge you $3 a shot.

My BofA card worked in Europe and Asia without any service charges. In fact using a BofA debit card will provide you the best exchange rate possible.

Credit Union, not so much.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Try using that Credit Union account out of state.
> You will have fun finding an ATM that does not charge you $3 a shot.
> 
> My BofA card worked in Europe and Asia without any service charges. In fact using a BofA debit card will provide you the best exchange rate possible.
> ...


Meh...who cares?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another bonus with the Uber Go Bank card is recruiting. 
Two people have asked me about driving for Uber after seeing the Uber logo on the Go Bank card.

I got their info and sent them the $250 invite. 
If they complete their min # of trips, I will get $400. 
I always offer to return $50 to anyone I recruit as an incentive. 
It works sometimes.



upyouruber said:


> Meh...who cares?


Not well traveled I see....
Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Another bonus with the Uber Go Bank card is recruiting.
> Two people have asked me about driving for Uber after seeing the Uber logo on the Go Bank card.
> 
> I got their info and sent them the $250 invite.
> ...


You do not see very well. Europe, Asia, Africa etc, been there, done that. Never had an issue with any credit card I used, from various issuers, some of which are NOT U.S. based. Exactly, to each his own!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> You do not see very well. Europe, Asia, Africa etc, been there, done that. Never had an issue with any credit card I used, from various issuers, some of which are NOT U.S. based. Exactly, to each his own!


Enough, give it up Null. 
You are flogging a dead horse and you are not from NK.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Enough, give it up Null.
> You are flogging a dead horse and you are not from NK.


Ah, the Dear Leader rewards loyal party members very well, as one can see.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Ah, the Dear Leader rewards loyal party members very well, as one can see.


I need a beer....


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with this thing even working at gas pumps thing never works


For me, won't work at all at Murphy, randomly works at Sheetz and BP, always works at Exxon and Speedway.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I paid it off each week. Uber caught me with my pants down.


Is that why you were deactivated?

Chris



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> -$99.81 in the hole on the Uber Gobank card
> 
> Now What?


Don't do anything. Just relax.

Soon enough they will get a hold of you to get their money back.

One day you'll get a call from an area code you are not familiar with and it will be the agency gobank has contracted with to get their money back. Then you can pay.

Chris


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I have honestly no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

yuck said:


> always thought the instant cash out was for the losers who dont make enough to fill their tanks and need it to keep driving next day for the gas, honestly still do
> 
> but for over 3 years my direct deposit had zero issues in there every Wednesday usually in the early am hours.....really only thing ive never had an issue with them for
> 
> ...


----------

